# Olympic archery team coaches?



## d.dylan (Feb 17, 2010)

I was just wondering if any knew who were the US Olympic archery team coaches and what medals if any did they bring home?

2008: K. Lee, 0 gold, 0 silver, 0 bronze
2004: ?
2000: ?
1996: L. Brown, 2 gold, 0 silver, 0 bronze
1992: ?
etc.


I know Mr. Pace and McKinney have won many but not sure which years and who was their team coach.

Thanks I was just curious.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Particularly in the past, I believe the Olympic coach was more of a manager, as the shooters often had their own coaches (Pace worked with Charlie Pearson and parhaps others). 

Even today, some don't work closely with coach Lee (Butch Johnson comes to mind - I think he is his own coach. I don't think Vic Wundurle and Jenny Nichols work extensively with Coach Lee, either.)


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Can't help with the coaches, but:

2008 - 0G 0S 0B
2004 - 0G 0S 0B
2000 - 0G 1S 1B Wonderle, M Team
1996 - 2G 0S 0B Huish, M Team
1992 - 0G 0S 0B
1988 - 1G 1S 1B Barrs, M Team, W Team
1984 - 1G 1S 0B Pace, McKinney
1980 - 0G 0S 0B (Boycott)
1976 - 2G 0S 0B Pace, Ryon
1972 - 2G 0S 0B Williams, Wilber


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

d.dylan said:


> I was just wondering if any knew who were the US Olympic archery team coaches and what medals if any did they bring home?
> 
> 2008: K. Lee, 0 gold, 0 silver, 0 bronze
> 2004: ?
> ...


In 2004 Frank Thomas was the head coach.
2000 L. Brown was head coach.
1996 Mike King was head coach I believe.
1992 Dick Tone was head coach.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

1972 Coach was Bud Fowkes
1976 Coach was Al Henderson
1980 Coach was Dwight Nyquist


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

2004, Frank Thomas was the MEN'S coach, but Sheri Rhodes was the women's coach.

Also, I remember seeing Lloyd Brown in the Atlanta games video. Pretty sure he was the coach for both Atlanta and Sydney.

John.


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

1972 – Bud Fowkes Coach, John Williams and Dorreen Wilber Gold Medalists
1976 – Al Henderson Coach, Darrell Pace and Luann Ryon Gold Medalists
1980 – Dwight Nyquist Coach, Did not go due to political reasons
1984 – John Williams Coach, Darrell Pace Gold, Rick McKinney Silver
1988 – Sheri Rhodes Coach, Jay Barrs Gold, Men’s Team Silver, Women’s Team Bronze
1992 – Richard Tone Coach, nada
1996 – Mike King Coach, Lloyd Brown Assistant Coach, Justin Huish Gold, Men’s Team Gold.
2000 – Loyd Brown Coach, Vic Wunderle Silver, Men’s team Bronze 
2004 - Frank Thomas Men’s Coach, Sheri Rhodes Women’s Coach, nada
2008 – Lee KiSik Coach, nada
2012 – Lee KiSik Coach, ???

The most successful can be argued but from my experience and those I know I would say that Al Henderson, John Williams and Sheri Rhodes did extremely well during my time. Politics played a major part in 1996 and I will not go into it. There are so many factors that play into coaching a team. Some coaches understand that they cannot make form changes at an Olympic Games (some did by the way and some tried). The 2004 team could have been one of the better teams, if they had time to prepare. That was the USOC’s fault for telling the USAA how to choose the team and when. Since there was a knee-jerk reaction, the 2008 team was probably over prepared and had way too much time between trials and the actual event. 

In the beginning, being a coach was more of a titled position with little to do since most of the archers did not trust them. The horror stories we heard from the 1972 team was enough to breed major distrust and it lasted for over 10 years.


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

I forgot that Nancy Myrick was the 2000 women's coach.


----------



## d.dylan (Feb 17, 2010)

Is 1996 the only year we had a coach and assistant coach?


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

I can only think of that year. I am not sure about 2008.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Rick McKinney said:


> I can only think of that year. I am not sure about 2008.


Don Rabska assistant coach

In 1996 Tim Strickland was probably more of the coach than Mike King


----------



## jimmy37210 (Aug 2, 2012)

Get your facts straight.
Dick Tone was Jay Barrs' coach in '88 when Jay won the gold and was Jays' coach long before that at ASU.



Rick McKinney said:


> 1972 – Bud Fowkes Coach, John Williams and Dorreen Wilber Gold Medalists
> 1976 – Al Henderson Coach, Darrell Pace and Luann Ryon Gold Medalists
> 1980 – Dwight Nyquist Coach, Did not go due to political reasons
> 1984 – John Williams Coach, Darrell Pace Gold, Rick McKinney Silver
> ...


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

jimmy37210 said:


> Get your facts straight.
> Dick Tone was Jay Barrs' coach in '88 when Jay won the gold and was Jays' coach long before that at ASU.


You'd probably find you'll have a better reception with your information if you take a more friendly tone. Not to mention the person you are rebuking happens to have his name on that list.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Mulcade said:


> You'd probably find you'll have a better reception with your information if you take a more friendly tone. Not to mention the person you are rebuking happens to have his name on that list.


Besides the fact that I think in 88 there was a women's, and men's coach.. Rick just didn't list the mens coach and I'm pretty certain he would know the years Sheri was coaching.

and often there are personal coaches involved. there still are..


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Mulcade said:


> You'd probably find you'll have a better reception with your information if you take a more friendly tone.


+1.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

jimmy37210 said:


> Get your facts straight.
> Dick Tone was Jay Barrs' coach in '88 when Jay won the gold and was Jays' coach long before that at ASU.


Jimmy, you're confused. Dick Tone was Jay's *personal* coach. Rick and most of us here know that. Rick does have his facts straight; Sheri Rhodes was the 1988 US Olympic Team coach. Rick also talked about the difference between personal coaches and Olympic team coaches in this very thread. So you should know about that difference if you read the thread.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

TER said:


> Jimmy, you're confused. Dick Tone was Jay's *personal* coach. Rick and most of us here know that. Rick does have his facts straight; Sheri Rhodes was the 1988 US Olympic Team coach. Rick also talked about the difference between personal coaches and Olympic team coaches in this very thread. So you should know about that difference if you read the thread.


I've assumed that the same is true of Larry Skinner as Vic Wunderle's personal coach. Coach Skinner produced a book and CD: "Archery, Shot Execution, A total Muscle Control Approach". Wonderle is quoted saying Skinner was his coach for 16 years.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

jimmy37210 said:


> Get your facts straight.
> Dick Tone was Jay Barrs' coach in '88 when Jay won the gold and was Jays' coach long before that at ASU.


And on top of everything else *Rick McKinney was a member of the 1988 US Olympic Archery Team!* A little advice: when you get the urge to disagree in a condescending manner with a member of an Olympic Team about who the head coach was of *his* Olympic Team... STOP... and double check to make sure you have your facts rights. Because odds are you are wrong. But thank you for the best laugh I've had today.


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

There are many people who do not allow a lack of actual knowledge on a subject to prevent them from offering advice on that topic.

Apparently armchair olympians know more about the way the team works than the actual team. Glad I am not on the team if it woulvd cause memory loss!


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

This is also pointless for the OP because the OP has not been online since feb 2010. Just 10 days after they started this thread.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

dchan said:


> This is also pointless for the OP because the OP has not been online since feb 2010. Just 10 days after they started this thread.


Nice. Hadn't noticed that.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

TER said:


> And on top of everything else *Rick McKinney was a member of the 1988 US Olympic Archery Team!* A little advice: when you get the urge to disagree in a condescending manner with a member of an Olympic Team about who the head coach was of *his* Olympic Team... STOP... and double check to make sure you have your facts rights. Because odds are you are wrong. But thank you for the best laugh I've had today.


TER, agree. I laughed out loud convulsively - Jimmy's snark comes 4-1/2 years later, and still he goobers it ... "and how would you like your shoe steak prepared this evening, Jimmy?"  

I'm reminded of that great Lana Turner bar scene in L.A. Confidential - more ironic humor going on there than could be absorbed.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Jim Pruitte said:


> In 2004 Frank Thomas was the head coach.
> 2000 L. Brown was head coach.
> 1996 Mike King was head coach I believe.
> 1992 Dick Tone was head coach.



true-Mike King was the "Official" Head coach


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

TER said:


> And on top of everything else *Rick McKinney was a member of the 1988 US Olympic Archery Team!* A little advice: when you get the urge to disagree in a condescending manner with a member of an Olympic Team about who the head coach was of *his* Olympic Team... STOP... and double check to make sure you have your facts rights. Because odds are you are wrong. But thank you for the best laugh I've had today.



Ouch, that's gonna leave a mark.


----------

